# Prep for barium enema



## deirpg

Hi all! I have a question for you:I'm a little concerned about my prep for my barium enema on Thurs. My biggest symptom is a very uncomfortable empty feeling in my tummy, and eating relieves this feeling. But for 2 days before the enema, I can't eat solids. My requisition says to drink clear liquids, like coffee, pop, etc. It also lists jelly - does this mean jello? I'm hoping that jello would stop the discomfort for me for those 2 days. Thanks!! I'm really scared!!!D


----------



## deirpg

Oh yeah, one more question! Sounds weird, but Metamucil and clamato juice settle my tummy. Do you think these are included in clear liquids?? Thanks again!


----------



## vikee

Yes, clear liquids includes Jell-O, chicken broth, beef broth, ginger ale, apple juice, white grape juice....Hope others add to this list. Check with your Doctor's Office.Metamucil and Clamato Juice are NOT clear liquids.Hope things work well!







Vikee


----------



## Guest

I wonder why they are telling you to not eat any solids 2 days prior to your barium enema. I had one about a year ago and all I had to do was not to eat any solids after 3 pm the day prior. I had to drink a bottle of Citro-Mag and plenty of water to cleanse myself out. I had the test at 8pm the next day and I was totally cleared out and the test went well. I hope everything goes good for you. Don't worry, the test is not that bad at all. And it is not painful as some people worry about that. I will recommend staying close to a washroom after the test, as they fill you up with air and barium and it takes most of the rest of the day to clear it all out of your system.Good Luck!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Moved to the *Diagnostic Tests* forum.Use the *Hop to* below to jump to it.


----------



## *Luna*

Yep, jello is considered a "clear liquid"...you just can't put any fruit bits in it.I'm not a big Jello fan, but during my prep, I was able to eat some sparkling white grape jello...I think it was made with ginger ale, which gave it some extra zing.I think, but am not sure, that in the UK what we Americans call Jello is called jelly?? Perhaps some parts of Canada also use jelly?Wait a sec, coffee is a clear liquid?? Are you sure? I don't drink coffee so I may have forgotten that one...but I was told that how you tell if something is a clear liquid is whether you can read something through a glass of it. Orange juice is not a clear liquid because of the pulp but apple juice is a clear liquid. I drank lots of ginger ale because the ginger is supposed to help with nausea. Not all "ginger ales" have ginger in them anymore tho.Good luck with the prep and procedure. It'll be over before long


----------



## deirpg

Yes, it says on my requisition form that coffee is ok. Isn't that weird? Boy, I sure appreciate all of the advice and well wishes. The best thing I ever did was find this site. It's great to share my thoughts with you people.







Hey, if coffee is considered a clear liquid, does that mean coke is ok?? I didn't think that coffee was a clear liquid...


----------



## weener

Jello is definitely a clear fluid. I have had barium enemas a few times. Not the most pleasant thing, but it's not that bad. Just try to relax and breathe. And yes, being near a washroom is a good thing. Black coffee is okay, no cream and sugar. I wouldn't count coke as a clear fluid, but ginger ale is okay. Clear broths, tea. The better you are cleaned out the better they will be able to see.


----------



## deirpg

Thanks everyone. I'm so scared for this silly test. I guess it just feels as if I'm being invaded. It's such a private area, and to have somebody messing around down there makes me really uncomfortable. Thanks for the reassurance though - I really appreciate it!


----------



## deirpg

Just a quick question:You know that liquid you have to drink the day before the enema? (magnesium citrate) Why do you have to drink it? What exactly does it do? And what does it taste like? Thanks all!


----------



## ibssean

Heyr DeripgCheck out "had barium enema today" I have to drink citro mag for mine, which I think is the same things as magnesium citrate. Rumour has it is is not that bad and tastes like "fizzy ,lemon pop". The recommendation is to drink it cold.I think it just cleans you out so when they should the barium into you small entestines they can get a clear picutre. That's my rudimentary understanding of the process. I am trying not to think about these lovely tests I have to go through too much. Never though I would see the day I can drop $30.0 at the drug store on things to clean me out.


----------

